# project.



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

making... slingshot/slingbow project.lot of shaping to do.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Great work !!!! Congratulations :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow some serious work here


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice start!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been meaning to make a target shooter, this inspires me, as does your knife making. I'll be keeping an eye on this project.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

getting there...


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Compliment for Your work and for Your work at it! :thumbsup:

Fan-tas-tic! :bouncy:



Rip


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks nice. You shaping it with only the Dremel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Looks nice. You shaping it with only the Dremel?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you. yes,dermel clone,cordless drill,woodrasps and sandpaper.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is gonna come out real nice! Keep us posted. I like it!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

/Done some more sanding and very rough cardboard wrist support mock-up, (removable) to see what it looks like. final wrist support is not so bulky,its frame will be made about 1cm thick composite.and plannig where to roughen handle for better grip.also re-desing handle end support completly


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Great! 

It reminded me completely of a sportpistol, and looks like an evolution-step, like for every peace of sport equipment in present!

Olympia, we are coming! 



Rip


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

This gonna by wild


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Most of the time I'm not a fan of the Spanish style competition slingshots but I could tell right from the start this is going to be a real beauty. Amazing work!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Excelente Master !!! deseando ver más .


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

some procress,i know,it looks like mess. but bear with me. making this shoe string budget. no money to get much needed sandpaper, laquer and other stuff... all the skrews,and other hardware are not final, and wrist support with parker-hale mounts(for laser or flashlight) will be removable... one day was spend to find materials and make mosaic pin... now sauna and few beers...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Very very cool. Original too. Finish that arm brace man. I wanna see it.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

this is getting good, I love it!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Almost done. little more sanding an other minor jobs.
Dilemma:laquer,danish oil or beeswax? other?


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

My project is nearly finished. decide to put stain/danish oil finish. needs more polishing and other minor things.

removable whisker biscuit assembly trimming.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Its ultra cool, the satin effect is nearly metallic


----------

